# We're consistent if nothing else



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Illinois politicians show remarkable consistency in arrogance ... and stupidity.

http://news.yahoo.com/from-rising-star-to-early-retirement--what-brought-down-aaron-schock---031015497.html

More likely, he stepped on somebody's toes big time, refused to play ball with somebody, or got too greedy and embarrassed or bought attention to somebody--that somebody being of the caliber like Boehner or Obama.

Ralph

New Illinois state anthem: Another One Bites The Dust. (Queen)


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Look what State we are talking about ? I don't know when the last time a governor didn't go to prison. I grew up in that S...hole State, They ride around with ( Land of LINCOLN ) on their licenses plates . If you read the real history he had problems himself, He was manic depressive. JMO but they should of never put the fire out that Mrs. O'leary's cow started, I hate that state, I'am glade they are dead ass broke , Look where the Idiot in the oval office came from !!! I rest my case I wounder how convict Rob's hair looks now, I hope he is the prison prom queen Just talking about that state make my blood boil .


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Why dont you tell us how you really feel Snowball!


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Sorry for the rant stack em up, You just say the name of that craphole and I get wound up as you can tell, :angry: I can't help it I probably need to go to anger management class When .I hear about that state,  It's the breeding ground for every crooked politician in the world, example Nobama, the shady lady Hillary, Rob Emanuel, 4 or 5 tax dollar stealing governors, Richard Daily. the most honest person that came for that state was Al Capone., Sorry for the rant


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

My wife is originally from Champaign. She hates Illinois as well...


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

What that guy do was wrong, but are you telling me politico, who uncovered all this, can't find ONE THING on Hillary Clinton???? 
I mean talk about liberal bias......


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

At least she's from a better area of that communist state, I'am from the Dekalb area, on a bad day you could smell the stench of Chicago


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

JD3430 said:


> What that guy do was wrong, but are you telling me politico, who uncovered all this, can't find ONE THING on Hillary Clinton????
> I mean talk about liberal bias......


Don't worry JD that S...hole state doesn't really have a true republican in it. most that claim to be republicans just lie and say that so they can grab the conservative votes in the central and southern districts. they are just wolves in sheeps clothes. All they did was rap the sheep and steal his few coins that he was saving, then skinned him and invited his other lying whore wolves over and made a meal out of him Since I don't live in the craphole anymore it's funny to me they are so stupid there that they have been so busy stealing money from everybody ,that they stole they own pockets empty and now they have no clue what to do and they can't bend Paul over anymore to stick their Peter's in his pockets


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

What I'm saying is we have Clinton, who wants to run for president, undergoing absolutely ZERO scrutiny from the liberal media, but the same liberal media has no trouble spending lots of time and effort investigating some junior congressman's overinflated expense reports??? I'm not condoning what he did, but isn't someone running for president more important to scrutinize when suspected of deleting classified emails than a guy submitting exaggerated mileage reports on his Chevy Tahoe? 
What a joke.

I agree Illinois government is a sewer.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Agreed JD I don't follow though when reading your post , Any time some mentions that outhouse they try to call a state I see red. I'am like you about Hillary, but the media is starting to work her old lying @.. over now the UPA is suing her for the emails fox news was able to finally make the OUT HOUSE , (I'am sorry I Meant white house ) talk about the release form that she didn't sign even abc &nbc are not favorable to her doings, They don't much like the Clintons and they used to love to dig at pervert Billy they smell more Clinton blood in the waters and they are circling for the kill . JD her lying days will be over . because of her stupidity for the laws they both think that they are above the law and they don't need to comply with them.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

You guys might be missing the point: Dan Rostenkowski, Chairman of the Tax Ways and Means Committee, went to jail for misusing postage stamps while in office.

In both these cases, I believe it has nothing to do with the published sin. It has to do with something so bad that the parties don't want it released--it might tarnish their image (HA!). "If you admit [this], we won't go public with [that]!"

But one thing I'll bet the bank on is that there is money or sex behind the scenes.

Cynically,

Ralph


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

No doubt you are onto something. So sad that an honest person cannot compete with these corrupt politicians.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

rjmoses said:


> You guys might be missing the point: Dan Rostenkowski, Chairman of the Tax Ways and Means Committee, went to jail for misusing postage stamps while in office.
> 
> In both these cases, I believe it has nothing to do with the published sin. It has to do with something so bad that the parties don't want it released--it might tarnish their image (HA!). "If you admit [this], we won't go public with [that]!"
> 
> ...


Ill do ya one better:

Nixon was IMPEACHED for 18 minutes missing on a tape recording his secretary admitted to deleting.

Hillary is double digit victor over any republican challenger and she personally deleted THOUSANDS of emails which are government property.

Nauseating hypocrisy.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

JD3430 said:


> Ill do ya one better:
> 
> Nixon was IMPEACHED for 18 minutes missing on a tape recording his secretary admitted to deleting.
> 
> ...


JD I know how much what you just said Piss's Me Off But I just have this gut feeling that she won't even get the dumbocratic nomination . She is not that well liked and people are sick of that dumb @ss Clinton family ,


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I hope to hell you're right.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

JD3430 said:


> I hope to hell you're right.


Me too JD Me too  I'am watching it close , if for some GOD forsaken reason that lying Dog wins I'am out of here and headed to another country , She will finish what numbnuts is trying too do that is destroy this country :angry:


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Why don't all you good folks of Illinois divide off the north east corner to form Illinois and take whats left to form a new state for yourselves.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

barnrope said:


> Why don't all you good folks of Illinois divide off the north east corner to form Illinois and take whats left to form a new state for yourselves.


Because that would make good sense, and we all know anything that makes sense won't get done. I thought the same and a lot of people think that, but that toilet bowl would never separate it's self because it take's all the rest of the real estate to support that craphole, the electric bill alone would devastate that city, they have to burn the street lights 24/7 because it is pretty dark there if you know what I mean, just see a lot of eyeballs .


----------

